# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Κατσαβίδι για έλεγχο ύπαρξης τάσης.

## georgemailo

Γειααααααααα! Αναρωτιόμουν πως λειτουργούν εκείνα τα κατσαβίδια με ένα λαμπάκι μέσα που σου δείχνουν αν υπάχει τάση. Γνωρίζει κανείς το τρόπο με τον οποίο λειτουργούν? Θέλει μήπως καμμία προσοχή ή είναι τελειός ακίνδυνα? Παρατήρησα ότι αποτελείται από μία αντίσταση και ένα λαμπάκι. Από 'κεί και πέρα πρέπει να το γειώσεις ακουμπώντας το με το δάχτυλο ή συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο? Όταν ήμουν μικρός το είχα χρησιμοποιήσει αλλά τώρα που ξέρω από ηλεκτρονκά-ηλεκτρολογικά να πω την αλήθεια φοβάμαι λίγο  :Embarassed:  . Υπόθέτω όμως ότι η ανίσταση που υπάρχει προκαλεί αρκετή πτώση τάση ώστε να αποφεύγεται η ηλεκτροπληξία. Περιμένω τα φώτα σας!!!   :Idea:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τα κοινά δοκιμαστικά κατσαβίδια περιέχουν ένα λαμπάκι αερίου ΝΕΟΝ σε σειρά με μια αντίσταση μερικών ΜΩ. Όταν η ακίδα αγγίζει τη φάση του δικτύου και το δάκτυλό μας την οπίσθια επαφή, περνά ένα ελάχιστο ρεύμα μέσα από το λαμπάκι και την αντίσταση κλείνοντας κύκλωμα μέσα από το σώμα μας και τη γη. Το ρεύμα είναι της τάξης των μΑ. Αυτό είναι αρκετό για να ανάψει το λαμπάκι ΝΕΟΝ χωρίς να πάθουμε ηλεκτροπληξία. Αν η ακίδα αγγίξει τον ουδέτερο ή τη γείωση, δεν υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού και το λαμπάκι δεν ανάβει.

----------


## georgemailo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αυτό είχα και εγώ στο νου. Οπότε τώρα θα το χρησιμοποιώ άφοβα   :Very Happy:

----------


## eebabs2000

Είναι μερικά κατσαβίδια όμως που μπορεί να καταλαβαίνεις ένα ελάχιστο τσίμπημα όταν δοκιμάζεις τάσεις και ακουμπάς ξυπόλιτος στο πάτωμα, ή όταν με το άλλο χέρι ακουμπάς μεταλλικά γειωμένα σώματα, π.χ. καλοριφέρ ή τέτοια. Καλύτερα να δοκιμάζετε φορώντας παππούτσια και να μην ακουπάτε σε γειωμένα σώματα.

----------


## NUKE

Και γραφουν μεχρι τι ταση μετρουν.Τα περισσοτερα ειναι μεχρι 500volt.Ετσι και πας να μετρησεις μερικα κιλοvolt θα νιωσεις πολλα...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Προς Θεού, μην αγγίζετε το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι σε τάσεις της τάξης των kilovolts διότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος να σπινθηρίσουν τα μονωτικά και να σκοτωθούμε! Για τέτοιες τάσεις υπάρχουν ειδικά probes που κάνουν υποβιβασμό 1:100 ή 1:1000 και συνδέονται με ψηφιακό πολύμετρο.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Προσοχη στα κατσαβιδια πως τα πιανουμε. Προσεξτε μηπως ειναι παλιο και ηλιοκαμμενη η μονωση. Παντα να κοιτατε ποσα volt γραφουν πανω και ποσα ειναι το καλωδιο/μπριζα που θα δοκιμασετε.
Μια καλη συμβουλη επισης ειναι να μην το βαζεται σε νερο και υγρασια ουτε για αποθηκευση. Θα μπει νερο μεσα και πλεον θα ειναι αγωγιμο οχι μεσω της αντιστασης του 1MΩ αλλα της αρκετα μικρης αντιστασης του νερου ικανοτατη για να σκοτωσει. 
Επισης ποτε μην δανειζεστε δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι απο κανεναν, κι αν το δανειστειτε να ειστε σιγουροι οτι μπορειται να ελεγξεται οτι δεν εχει γινει καποια μετατροπη. π.χ. Πολλοι ειναι αυτοι που μπορει να μπουν στον πειρασμο να αλλαξουν το καμμενο λαμπακι στο δοκιμαστικο τους για να μην αγορασουν καινουριο.


και κατι τελευταιο, προσεχεται που και πως το ακουμπατε. Αν γινει βραχυκυκλωμα κανενας δεν εγγυατε οτι δε θα λειωσει το πλαστικο στο χερι σας.

----------


## sokinkeso

> Προσοχη στα κατσαβιδια πως τα πιανουμε. Προσεξτε μηπως ειναι παλιο και ηλιοκαμμενη η μονωση. Παντα να κοιτατε ποσα volt γραφουν πανω και ποσα ειναι το καλωδιο/μπριζα που θα δοκιμασετε.
> Μια καλη συμβουλη επισης ειναι να μην το βαζεται σε νερο και υγρασια ουτε για αποθηκευση. Θα μπει νερο μεσα και πλεον θα ειναι αγωγιμο οχι μεσω της αντιστασης του 1MΩ αλλα της αρκετα μικρης αντιστασης του νερου ικανοτατη για να σκοτωσει. 
> Επισης ποτε μην δανειζεστε δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι απο κανεναν, κι αν το δανειστειτε να ειστε σιγουροι οτι μπορειται να ελεγξεται οτι δεν εχει γινει καποια μετατροπη. π.χ. Πολλοι ειναι αυτοι που μπορει να μπουν στον πειρασμο να αλλαξουν το καμμενο λαμπακι στο δοκιμαστικο τους για να μην αγορασουν καινουριο.
> 
> 
> και κατι τελευταιο, προσεχεται που και πως το ακουμπατε. Αν γινει βραχυκυκλωμα κανενας δεν εγγυατε οτι δε θα λειωσει το πλαστικο στο χερι σας.



φίλε μου, πολύ καλές οι συμβουλές σου, αλλά πριν γράψεις κάτι κάνε ένα copy-paste στο word για να σου διορθώσει τα ορθογραφικά. Σε λίγο θα ξεχάσουμε πως γράφονται οι λέξεις (να εστιάσεις στα ρήματα)...

----------


## -nikos-

ας γραψω και εγω ανοθρογραφα,,,,,

Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι το δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι μετραει μονο τασεις που μπορουν να 
προκαλεσουν ηλεκτροπληξια,,,,,,

αλλα αυτο δεν ισχηει,γιατι εχω δοκιμασει το εξις = σε ενα καλωδιο τριων αγωγων 
[γειωση-ουδετερος-φαση] 
αν αφησουμε την γειωση [κιτρινο] ασυνδετη και απο τις δυο πλευρες τοτε 
αν βαλουμε δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι στην γειωση βλεπουμε οτι αχνοαναβει ,[δοκιμαστε το]
Αν και φενεται σαν διαροη ειναι λογο επαγωγης με το καλοδιο της φασης.
σε αυτο το ρευμα αν και αναβει το κατσαβιδι δεν ειναι τετοιο που να προκαλεσει ηλεκτροπληξια.

το αναφερω σαν λεπτομερια για να κατανωηθει καλητερα η χρηση του 
δοκιμαστικου κατσαβιδιου που δεν χρεισημευει μονο για την υπαρξη τασης στον 
αγωγο αλλα και για την αναγνωριση κακων συνδεσεων [πχ γειωσης] που 
αν ηταν συνδεδεμενα κανονικα δεν θα υπηρχε σχετικη ενδηξη.

----------


## FH16

Ο ουδέτερος έχει πάντα ρεύμα ικανό να σκοτώσει άνθρωπο και ο λόγος είναι ότι ο ουδέτερος χρησιμοποιήστε για να κλήση κύκλωμα με την φάση, άρα λοιπόν αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε μόνο μία συσκευή των 220V συνδεδεμένη στο σπίτι μας αυτή η συσκευή θα πάρειρεύμα από την φάση και θα το επιστρέψει από τον ουδέτερο και με την συνδεσμολογία του ουδέτερου στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα σε ένα κινώ σημείο όλης της εγκατάστασης τότε αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι ο ουδέτερος έχει πάντα ρεύμα.

----------


## perithess

Καλημέρα




> Ο ουδέτερος έχει πάντα ρεύμα ικανό να σκοτώσει άνθρωπο και ο λόγος είναι ότι ο ουδέτερος χρησιμοποιήστε για να κλήση κύκλωμα με την φάση, άρα λοιπόν αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε μόνο μία συσκευή των 220V συνδεδεμένη στο σπίτι μας αυτή η συσκευή θα πάρειρεύμα από την φάση και θα το επιστρέψει από τον ουδέτερο και με την συνδεσμολογία του ουδέτερου στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα σε ένα κινώ σημείο όλης της εγκατάστασης τότε αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι ο ουδέτερος έχει πάντα ρεύμα.



Μάλλον τα έχετε μπερδέψει λίγο με τα ρεύματα και τις φάσεις. Ο ουδέτερος αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο δεν έχει ρεύμα και σε πολλά μέρη στην Ελλάδα είναι συν δεμένος με την γείωση πρίν το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ. Επίσης το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι στο μόνο που μπορεί να χρησιμεύει είναι η ανίχνευση της φάσης σε μια πρίζα, αν και αυτό γίνεται με άλλους καλύτερους τρόπους. Δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο εκτός από ένα λαμπάκι νέον που μπορεί να ανάψει και με χαμηλότερες τάσεις απο αυτές που μπορούν να σκοτώσουν. Φιλικά και ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ

----------


## vasilllis

> ας γραψω και εγω ανοθρογραφα,,,,,
> 
> Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι το δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι μετραει μονο τασεις που μπορουν να 
> προκαλεσουν ηλεκτροπληξια,,,,,,
> 
> αλλα αυτο δεν ισχηει,γιατι εχω δοκιμασει το εξις = σε ενα καλωδιο τριων αγωγων 
> [γειωση-ουδετερος-φαση] 
> αν αφησουμε την γειωση [κιτρινο] ασυνδετη και απο τις δυο πλευρες τοτε 
> αν βαλουμε δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι στην γειωση βλεπουμε οτι αχνοαναβει ,[δοκιμαστε το]
> ...



υπαρχουν δυο τυποι κατσαβιδιοθ.Με το λαμπακι και με led.
Με το led αναβει με την επαγωγη και με ωμικα.
με το λαμπακι για να αναψει θελει ταση και εσυ να κρατας το πισω μερος του και να γειωνεσαι.

εσυ με ποιο λαμπακι τα δοκιμασες αυτα?

----------


## -nikos-

με το λαμπακι κενου [τα απλα]

----------


## iRobot

Μιας και υπάρχει ήδη θέμα ανοιχτό για τα δοκιμαστικά ας μην ανοίξω άλλο για να ρωτήσω αυτο που θέλω. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ελένξουμε αν ένα δοκιμαστικό είναι ΟΚ ή όχι? Με το πολύμετρο δεν γίνεται.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Μιας και υπάρχει ήδη θέμα ανοιχτό για τα δοκιμαστικά ας μην ανοίξω άλλο για να ρωτήσω αυτο που θέλω. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ελένξουμε αν ένα δοκιμαστικό είναι ΟΚ ή όχι? *Με το πολύμετρο δεν γίνεται.*



Μου αρέσει το ερώτημα. 

Σε μια πρίζα που έχουμε δοκιμάσει ότι τροφοδοτεί συσκευές, εάν βάλουμε το δοκιμαστικό και δεν ανάψει, στην μια ή την άλλη επαφή τάσης, πάει να πει ότι πέθανε.

----------


## junior

> Μου αρέσει το ερώτημα. 
> 
> Σε μια πρίζα που έχουμε δοκιμάσει ότι τροφοδοτεί συσκευές, εάν βάλουμε το δοκιμαστικό και δεν ανάψει, στην μια ή την άλλη επαφή τάσης, πάει να πει ότι πέθανε.




Αυτη ειναι η μια περιπτωση ,δεν αναβει παει για πεταμα ,οποτε καλα .Η αλλη περιπτωση ειναι να αναψει το δοκιμαστικο ,αρα ολα καλα .Η τριτη ειναι να αναψει ο δοκιμαστης λογω των προβληματων που αναφερθηκαν παραπανω.Οχι καλα .

----------


## nestoras

> Καλημέρα
> 
> Μάλλον τα έχετε μπερδέψει λίγο με τα ρεύματα και τις φάσεις. Ο ουδέτερος αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο δεν έχει ρεύμα και σε πολλά μέρη στην Ελλάδα είναι συν δεμένος με την γείωση πρίν το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ. Επίσης το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι στο μόνο που μπορεί να χρησιμεύει είναι η ανίχνευση της φάσης σε μια πρίζα, αν και αυτό γίνεται με άλλους καλύτερους τρόπους. Δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο εκτός από ένα λαμπάκι νέον που μπορεί να ανάψει και με χαμηλότερες τάσεις απο αυτές που μπορούν να σκοτώσουν. Φιλικά και ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ



Χωρίς να θέλω να προσβάλω κανέναν, απλά θέλω να κάνω μερικές διευκρινήσεις σχετικά με τον ουδέτερο αγωγό.
Ο ουδέτερος αγωγός διαρρέεται από ρεύμα όταν διαρρέεται από ρεύμα και η φάση που αντιστοιχεί σε αυτόν. Για παράδειγμα σε μια πρίζα που δεν έχουμε συνδεδεμένο κάτι πάνω της, ο ουδέτερος της δε θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα. Αν στην ίδια πρίζα συνδέσω μια συσκευή τότε ο ουδέτερος της θα διαρρέεται ακριβώς από το ίδιο ρεύμα που διαρρέεται και η φάση (εννοείται αν δεν έχουμε διαρροές προς τη γείωση). Το αποτέλεσμα προκύπτει και θεωρητικά από 1ο κανόνα Κιρχωφ.
Ο λόγος που *δεν παθαίνουμε τίποτα όταν πιάνουμε έναν ουδέτερο* δεν είναι επειδη αυτός δεν διαρρέεται από ρεύμα αλλά *επειδή έχει δυναμικό μηδέν*! Αυτό μπορείτε να το πείτε όπως θέλετε: τάση ουδέτερου ίση με μηδέν, τάση ουδέτερου ίδια με το δυναμικό της γης, διαφορά δυναμικού ως προς τη γη ίση με μηδέν κτλ κτλ.
Η τάση (διαφορά δυναμικού) είναι η αιτία η οποία προκαλεί τη ροή ρεύματος. Αν δεν έχω διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ δύο σημείων είναι αδύνατη και η κυκλοφορία ρεύματος μεταξύ αυτών των σημείων. Η ροή ρεύματος στα 220V γίνεται εξαιτίας της διαφοράς δυναμικού μεταξύ των φάσεων και των ουδέτερων.
Σύμφωνα με τον παραπάνω ορισμό όταν πιάνουμε ουδέτερο, αυτός ούτως ή άλλως έχει δυναμικό μηδέν, καθώς επίσης και η γη που πατάμε έχει δυναμικό μηδέν οπότε δεν περνά ρεύμα μέσα μας.
Ένα σημαντικό θέμα που πρέπει να έχουμε υπόψιν μας όλοι (κυρίως οι εγκαταστάτες και αυτοί που ασχολούνται με τις "επικύνδηνες" τάσεις) είναι ότι πάντα πρέπει να εξασφαλίζουμε τη συνέχεια του αγωγού ουδετέρου. Αν για παράδειγμα *μέσα στον πίνακα έχει κοπεί ή έχει βγει ο κεντρικός ουδέτερος* από την γενική ασφάλεια, αμέσως, αν έστω και μία συσκευή να είναι συνδεδεμένη στο κύκλωμα, *ο ουδέτρος αποκτά δυναμικό 220V*!
Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, ακουμπώντας απλά τον ουδέτερο δεν παθαίνω τίποτα όπως είπαμε αλλά αν για κάποιο λόγο το σώμα μου γίνει "συνέχεια" ενός ουδέτερου που δεν καταλήγει στη γη τότε τα πράγματα γίνονται άκρως επικύνδηνα!
Οπότε η αρχική σκέψη,




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *FH16* 
> 
> Ο   ουδέτερος έχει πάντα ρεύμα ικανό να σκοτώσει άνθρωπο και ο λόγος είναι   ότι ο ουδέτερος χρησιμοποιήστε για να κλήση κύκλωμα με την φάση, άρα   λοιπόν αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε μόνο μία συσκευή των 220V συνδεδεμένη   στο σπίτι μας αυτή η συσκευή θα πάρειρεύμα από την φάση και θα το   επιστρέψει από τον ουδέτερο και με την συνδεσμολογία του ουδέτερου στον   ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα σε ένα κινώ σημείο όλης της εγκατάστασης τότε   αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι ο ουδέτερος έχει πάντα ρεύμα.



είναι σωστή, ο ουδέτερος πάντα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα αν έχω κάποια συσκευή συνδεδεμένη απλά δεν παθαίνω τίποτε επειδή έχει μηδενική τάση!

Όσον αφορά στα δοκιμαστικά κατσαβίδια, θέλουν κι αυτά την προσοχή τους. Πρέπει να προσέχουμε πάντα ώστε η μόνωση που έχουν μπροστά στο στέλεχος να μην είναι σπασμένη ή πολύ φθαρμένη ή να περιστρέφεται γύρω-γύρω. Πρέπει να ακουμπάμε προσεκτικά την άκρη ειδκότερα όταν δοκιμάζουμε καλώδια μέσα σε κυτία ή μέσα σε πίνακες. Το μπροστινό ακάλυπτο κομμάτι του δοκιμαστικού μπορεί να γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα για δύο γειτονικούς ακάλυπτους αγωγούς αν είμαστε απρόσεκτοι. Επίσης, σε περίπτωση που θέλουμε να ελέξχουμε κύκλωμα στο οποίο θα βάλουμε μέσα τα χέρια μας, ποτέ μα ποτέ μην εμπιστέυστε μόνο το αν θα ανάψει το φωτάκι (προφανώς δε μιλάω για τις περιπτώσεις που απλά κατεβάζουμε το "γενικό" αλλά για τις περιπτώσεις όπου απομονώνουμε κομμάτι του κυκλώματος). *Μετά από τη δοκιμή με το κατσαβίδι σιγουρέψτε το με πολύμετρο!* Το δοκιμαστικό αν είστε πάνω σε ξύλινη σκάλα με λαστιχένια παπούτσια μπορεί να μην ανάψει καν (ή τουλάχιστον να μη φαίνεται στο φως της ημέρας). Τελευταία συμβουλή, μη χρησιμοποιείται τα δοκιμαστικά κατσαβίδια για κατσαβίδια γενικής χρήσης!  Τα φθηνά κατσαβίδια που έχουν οι περισσότεροι ερασιτέχνες (αυτά τα ημιδιάφανα κόστους 1€) ραγίζουν, σπάνε και στραβώνουν μπροστά με το παραμικρό (πχ ξεβιδώνοντας τα "αυτάκια" μιας πρίζας ή ενός διακόπτη). Τα φθηνά αυτά κατσαβίδια προορίζονται μόνο για να δοκιμάζουμε αν υπάρχει ρεύμα και κατα τη γνώμη μου δε θα έπρεπε να είχαν καθόλου μύτη κατσαβιδιού αλλά να ήταν στρογγυλά μπροστά!

Καλό σας βράδυ!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Γιατί τα μπερδεύετε τα παιδάκια με κοσμοθεωρίες επιπέδου τεχνίτη ηλεκτρολόγου ?? 
Δεν μπορω να σας καταλάβω.

----------


## trampoukos

Φιλε nestora μας λες 





> Για παράδειγμα σε μια πρίζα που δεν έχουμε συνδεδεμένο κάτι πάνω της, ο ουδέτερος της δε θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα. Αν στην ίδια πρίζα συνδέσω μια συσκευή τότε ο ουδέτερος της θα διαρρέεται ακριβώς από το ίδιο ρεύμα που διαρρέεται και η φάση (εννοείται αν δεν έχουμε διαρροές προς τη γείωση)
> Μετα λες



Ο λόγος που *δεν παθαίνουμε τίποτα όταν πιάνουμε έναν ουδέτερο δεν είναι επειδη αυτός δεν διαρρέεται από ρεύμα αλλά επειδή έχει δυναμικό μηδέν!

και μετα λες 

*



> Η τάση (διαφορά δυναμικού) είναι η αιτία η οποία προκαλεί τη ροή ρεύματος. Αν δεν έχω διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ δύο σημείων είναι αδύνατη και η κυκλοφορία ρεύματος μεταξύ αυτών των σημείων. Η ροή ρεύματος στα 220V γίνεται εξαιτίας της διαφοράς δυναμικού μεταξύ των φάσεων και των ουδέτερων.





Για πες τα ποιο καθαρα

----------


## JOUN

Μια χαρα τα λεει ο νεστορας αλλα θελει και λιγο διαβασμα φιλε τραμπουκε..

----------


## JOUN

> Γιατί τα μπερδεύετε τα παιδάκια με κοσμοθεωρίες επιπέδου τεχνίτη ηλεκτρολόγου ??



Ενταξει κυριακο δεν ειναι και πυρηνικη φυσικη,επιπεδο τεχνικου λυκειου ειναι..

----------


## nestoras

> Φιλε nestora μας λες 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Για παράδειγμα σε μια πρίζα που δεν έχουμε συνδεδεμένο κάτι πάνω  της, ο ουδέτερος της δε θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα. Αν στην ίδια πρίζα  συνδέσω μια συσκευή τότε ο ουδέτερος της θα διαρρέεται ακριβώς από το  ίδιο ρεύμα που διαρρέεται και η φάση (εννοείται αν δεν έχουμε διαρροές  προς τη γείωση)
> ...




Μάλλον δεν είναι ξεκάθαρες μερικές έννοιες του ηλεκτρισμού:

Τάση=Δυναμικό=Διαφορά Δυναμικού  (μετριέται σε Volts)

Ρεύμα=Κίνηση ηλεκτρονιών εξαιτίας της διαφοράς δυναμικού (μετριέται σε Ampers)

Δύο διαφορετικές έννοιες που συγχέουν πολύ κόσμο. Για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε θα πρέπει να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι η τάση (ή αλλιώς διαφορά δυναμικού) είναι η αιτία και το ρεύμα είναι το αποτέλεσμα. *Η διαφορά δυναμικού ορίζεται μεταξύ δύο σημείων*. Κατά σύμβαση έχουμε πάρει ότι το δυναμικό της γης θεωρείται ίσο με μηδέν και όλες τις τάσεις των εγκαταστάσεων τις αναφέρουμε σαν τη διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ του σημείου και της γης. Στο DC θεωρούμε δυναμικό μηδέν το πλύν της πηγής για ευκολία. Άλλο παράδειγμα για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα την έννοια "διαφορά δυναμικού" είναι ο μετασχηματιστής απομόνωσης. Το δευτερεύον του ΜΣ είναι "ξεκρέμαστο" σε σχέση με τη γη (δεν υπάρχει γαλβανική επαφή με τη γη) οπότε σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό δεν υπάρχει η γη σαν δεύτερο σημείο αναφοράς που θα δημιουργήσει την απαραίτητη διαφορά δυναμικού. Το δεύτερο σημείο αναφοράς σε ένα ΜΣ απομόνωσης είναι μόνο το άλλο άκρο του δευτερεύοντος τυλίγματος του μετασχηματιστή. Γι'αυτό το λόγο μπορώ να πιάσω ελεύθερα τη φάση αλλά όχι τη φάση και τον ουδέτερο ταυτόχρονα στο δευτερεύον ενός ΜΣ απομόνωσης.
Συμπερασματικά, έχοντας διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ δύο σημείων μπορώ να προκαλέσω ροή ρεύματος αν συνδέσω κάτι αγώγιμο στα δύο αυτά άκρα (μία αντίσταση, έναν κινητήρα, "το σώμα μου" κτλ κτλ). Η ροή ρεύματος προκαλεί τα αποτελέσματα του ηλεκτρισμού και προφανώς αν παρεμβάλλω το "σώμα μου" μεταξύ δύο σημείων με διαφορά δυναμικού τότε θα γίνω αγωγός, δηλαδά, θα πάθω ηλεκτροπληξία!!

----------

ezizu (03-10-12), 

JOUN (03-10-12), 

katmadas (03-10-12)

----------


## Panoss

> Γιατί τα μπερδεύετε τα παιδάκια με κοσμοθεωρίες επιπέδου τεχνίτη ηλεκτρολόγου ??







> Ενταξει κυριακο δεν ειναι και πυρηνικη φυσικη,επιπεδο τεχνικου λυκειου ειναι..



Τεχνίτης ηλεκτρολόγος < πυρηνικός φυσικός; :W00t:

----------

αλπινιστης (03-10-12)

----------


## JOUN

Eνταξει οχι και μικροτερος ας πουμε <= ..   :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## GREG

Xαιρομαι....πραγματικα οταν διαβαζω τοσο ωραιες αναλυσεις.....!!!!!!

----------


## trampoukos

> Μάλλον δεν είναι ξεκάθαρες μερικές έννοιες του ηλεκτρισμού:
> 
> Τάση=Δυναμικό=Διαφορά Δυναμικού  (μετριέται σε Volts)
> 
> Ρεύμα=Κίνηση ηλεκτρονιών εξαιτίας της διαφοράς δυναμικού (μετριέται σε Ampers)
> 
> Δύο διαφορετικές έννοιες που συγχέουν πολύ κόσμο. Για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε θα πρέπει να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι η τάση (ή αλλιώς διαφορά δυναμικού) είναι η αιτία και το ρεύμα είναι το αποτέλεσμα. *Η διαφορά δυναμικού ορίζεται μεταξύ δύο σημείων*. Κατά σύμβαση έχουμε πάρει ότι το δυναμικό της γης θεωρείται ίσο με μηδέν και όλες τις τάσεις των εγκαταστάσεων τις αναφέρουμε σαν τη διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ του σημείου και της γης. Στο DC θεωρούμε δυναμικό μηδέν το πλύν της πηγής για ευκολία. Άλλο παράδειγμα για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα την έννοια "διαφορά δυναμικού" είναι ο μετασχηματιστής απομόνωσης. Το δευτερεύον του ΜΣ είναι "ξεκρέμαστο" σε σχέση με τη γη (δεν υπάρχει γαλβανική επαφή με τη γη) οπότε σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό δεν υπάρχει η γη σαν δεύτερο σημείο αναφοράς που θα δημιουργήσει την απαραίτητη διαφορά δυναμικού. Το δεύτερο σημείο αναφοράς σε ένα ΜΣ απομόνωσης είναι μόνο το άλλο άκρο του δευτερεύοντος τυλίγματος του μετασχηματιστή. Γι'αυτό το λόγο μπορώ να πιάσω ελεύθερα τη φάση αλλά όχι τη φάση και τον ουδέτερο ταυτόχρονα στο δευτερεύον ενός ΜΣ απομόνωσης.
> Συμπερασματικά, έχοντας διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ δύο σημείων μπορώ να προκαλέσω ροή ρεύματος αν συνδέσω κάτι αγώγιμο στα δύο αυτά άκρα (μία αντίσταση, έναν κινητήρα, "το σώμα μου" κτλ κτλ). Η ροή ρεύματος προκαλεί τα αποτελέσματα του ηλεκτρισμού και προφανώς αν παρεμβάλλω το "σώμα μου" μεταξύ δύο σημείων με διαφορά δυναμικού τότε θα γίνω αγωγός, δηλαδά, θα πάθω ηλεκτροπληξία!!





Μαλλον εσυ δεν με καταλαβες λες οτι .."_Για παράδειγμα σε μια πρίζα που δεν έχουμε συνδεδεμένο κάτι πάνω της, ο ουδέτερος της δε θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα. Αν στην ίδια πρίζα συνδέσω μια συσκευή τότε ο ουδέτερος της θα διαρρέεται ακριβώς από το ίδιο ρεύμα που διαρρέεται και η φάση (εννοείται αν δεν έχουμε διαρροές προς τη γείωση)
_
αρα λες οτι ο ουδετερος ΔΙΑΡΡΕΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ετσι ? μετα λες _Ο λόγος που_ *δεν παθαίνουμε τίποτα όταν πιάνουμε έναν ουδέτερο δεν είναι επειδη αυτός δεν διαρρέεται από ρεύμα αλλά επειδή έχει δυναμικό μηδέν!

αν εχουμε δυναμικο μηδεν αρα ρευμα μηδεν*  :Hammer: 
τελικα διαρρεεται ποα ρευμα η δεν διαρεεταο απο ρευμα τον ουδετερο αν το πιασω ειτε με φορτιο ειτε χωρις δεν με χτυπαει εσυ τη μια λες ετσι και την αλλη γιουβετσι

----------


## αλπινιστης

> αρα λες οτι ο ουδετερος ΔΙΑΡΡΕΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ετσι ? μετα λες _Ο λόγος που_ *δεν παθαίνουμε τίποτα όταν πιάνουμε έναν ουδέτερο δεν είναι επειδη αυτός δεν διαρρέεται από ρεύμα αλλά επειδή έχει δυναμικό μηδέν!
> 
> αν εχουμε δυναμικο μηδεν αρα ρευμα μηδεν* 
> τελικα διαρρεεται ποα ρευμα η δεν διαρεεταο απο ρευμα τον ουδετερο αν το πιασω ειτε με φορτιο ειτε χωρις δεν με χτυπαει εσυ τη μια λες ετσι και την αλλη γιουβετσι



Και παρα πολυ σωστα στα λεει ο Νεστορας. Μπαινει και στην διαδικασια να στο εξηγησει και εσυ μιλας για γιουβετσια.
Οταν αναβεις τα φωτα του αυτοκινητου, δεν περναει ρευμα απο την λαμπα?
Το δυναμικο του + ειναι παντα 12V και του - (σασι) ειναι παντα 0V. Το καλωδιο λοιπον που συνδεει το - της λαμπας, εχει μηδενικο δυναμικο και διαρρεεται κανονικα απο ρευμα.
Κανε την αντιστοιχεια με φαση και ουδετερο.
Οπως λεει και ο φιλος Katmadas "Τι δεν καταλλαβαινεις?"
Μαλλον στην θεωρια την ειχες κανει κοπανα...

----------


## lepouras

να στο πω απλά μήπως το καταλάβεις.
Έχεις μια μπαταριά αυτοκινήτου. το (-)με ένα κομματι καλώδιο είναι ενωμένο στο σασί, το (+) είναι πρώτα στις λάμπες και από εκεί στο σασί. 
 Άμα αμπερομετρήσω το κομμάτι του (-)που έχω από το σασί στην μπαταριά  την ώρα που έχω αναμμένα όλα τα φώτα θα μετρήσω τάδε Αμπερ, άμα βάλω μια λάμπα από το (-) στο σασί θα ανάψει? ΟΧΙ. Μα γιατί? εφόσον έχω τρελά αμπέρ που τρέχουν σαν παλαβά εκείνη την ώρα(ποιητική α(η)δεία). ΟΧΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ γιατί το δυναμικό του (-) της μπαταρίας με το σασί είναι μηδέν. 
Οπότε δυναμικό μετράμε μεταξύ 2 σημείων. 
Πόλος (-) μπαταρίας με σασί μηδέν. πόλος (-) μπαταρίας με + μπαταρίας 12-24(μπορεί να είναι νταλίκα) άρα ουδετεροσ με γη μηδέν ουδετεροσ με φάση 230. 
Άσχετα αν περνάνε εκείνη την στιγμή 1000-2000-1000000 αμπέρ από μέσα. 

Ελπίζω να το κατάλαβες τώρα.

----------


## JOUN

> Μια χαρα τα λεει ο νεστορας αλλα θελει και λιγο διαβασμα φιλε τραμπουκε..



Πολυ σωστα το εγραψα αλλα.. δεν..(Κανω και παραθεσω στον εαυτο μου,ωραιος ετσι;; )

----------


## lepouras

> Πολυ σωστα το εγραψα αλλα.. δεν..(Κανω και παραθεσω στον εαυτο μου,ωραιος ετσι;; )



 :Lol:  :Lol: 

<<Μια χαρα τα λεει ο νεστορας αλλα θελει και λιγο διαβασμα φιλε τραμπουκε..>>

παράδειγμα. αν από το καθόλου διάβασμα έως το κατάλαβα έχουμε το (λίγο διάβασμα) ως αποτέλεσμα τότε αυτό είναι η διαφορά δυναμικού του. αν όμως έχω ήδη λίγο διάβασμα αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα τότε εχω διαφορά δυναμικού μηδέν. συμπέρασμα πρέπει να αυξήσω την διαφορά δυναμικού με πολύ διάβασμα από το λίγο διάβασμα εωσ το κατάλαβα ώστε  να αποκτήσουμε διαφορά δυναμικού αρκετό διάβασμα.

κατανοητό?? :Tongue2:

----------


## αλπινιστης

> <<Μια χαρα τα λεει ο νεστορας αλλα θελει και λιγο διαβασμα φιλε τραμπουκε..>>
> 
> παράδειγμα. αν από το καθόλου διάβασμα έως το κατάλαβα έχουμε το (λίγο διάβασμα) ως αποτέλεσμα τότε αυτό είναι η διαφορά δυναμικού του. αν όμως έχω ήδη λίγο διάβασμα αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα τότε εχω διαφορά δυναμικού μηδέν. συμπέρασμα πρέπει να αυξήσω την διαφορά δυναμικού με πολύ διάβασμα από το λίγο διάβασμα εωσ το κατάλαβα ώστε  να αποκτήσουμε διαφορά δυναμικού αρκετό διάβασμα.
> 
> κατανοητό??



Χαραμιζεσαι!!
Το Πολυτεχνειο στερειται ενος τετοιου μυαλου!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

> Χαραμιζεσαι!!
> Το Πολυτεχνειο στερειται ενος τετοιου μυαλου!!!



είχα πρόταση από την NASA αλλά δεν ήθελα να φύγω από την Ελλάδα. περιμένω να αποκτήσουμε δικιά μας για να πάω. αλλά τελικά εδώ έφτιαξαν την ΜΑΣΑ και δεν με πήρανε. :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

> Μαλλον εσυ δεν με καταλαβες λες οτι .."_Για παράδειγμα σε μια πρίζα που δεν έχουμε συνδεδεμένο κάτι πάνω της, ο ουδέτερος της δε θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα. Αν στην ίδια πρίζα συνδέσω μια συσκευή τότε ο ουδέτερος της θα διαρρέεται ακριβώς από το ίδιο ρεύμα που διαρρέεται και η φάση (εννοείται αν δεν έχουμε διαρροές προς τη γείωση)
> _
> αρα λες οτι ο ουδετερος ΔΙΑΡΡΕΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ετσι ? μετα λες _Ο λόγος που_ *δεν παθαίνουμε τίποτα όταν πιάνουμε έναν ουδέτερο δεν είναι επειδη αυτός δεν διαρρέεται από ρεύμα αλλά επειδή έχει δυναμικό μηδέν!
> 
> αν εχουμε δυναμικο μηδεν αρα ρευμα μηδεν* 
> τελικα διαρρεεται ποα ρευμα η δεν διαρεεταο απο ρευμα τον ουδετερο αν το πιασω ειτε με φορτιο ειτε χωρις δεν με χτυπαει εσυ τη μια λες ετσι και την αλλη γιουβετσι



Βασικοί ορισμοί:
*
Βραχυκύκλωμα*, η αγώγιμη σύνδεση μεταξύ δύο σημείων με αγωγό μηδενικής αντίστασης (στην πράξη αυτό το επιτυγχάνουμε ικανοποιητικά με τους αγωγούς χαλκού, κοινώς "καλώδια")

*Γείωση*, η αγώγιμη σύνδεση ενός σημείου απευθείας με τη γη (δε θα αναλύσω γείωση λειτουργίας, γείωση προστασίας κτλ, αναφέρομαι στο γνωστό κιτρινοπράσινο καλώδιο μας).

*Ουδέτερος*, αγωγός επιστροφής του ρεύματος προς τη γη. Όσο γίνεται πιο απλά να εξηγήσω ότι όλες οι συσκευές θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν και μεταξύ φάσης γείωσης αν δεν υπήρχαν οι ΔΔΕ (Διακόπτες Διαρροής Έντασης). Για λόγους ασφαλείας *οι διακόπτες διαρροής πρέπει να τοποθετούνται οπωσδήποτε στο κύκλωμα μας! Τοποθετούνται για τη δική μας ασφάλεια* και μόνο! Ο ουδέτερος είναι κι αυτός ένας αγωγός ο οποίος είναι συνδεδεμένος με τη γη (είτε στη χελώνα είτε ανά 100 περίπου μέτρα στις κολώνες της ΔΕΗ).

*Διαφορά Ουδέτερου Γείωσης*, η ουσιαστική διαφορά του ουδέτερου αγωγού με την κιτρινοπράσινη γείωση είναι ότι μέσω αυτής προσφέρουμε έναν *εναλλακτικό δρόμο για το ρεύμα* ώστε αυτό να επιστρέψει στη γη σε περίπτωση βλάβης (αν ακουμπήσει μια φάση για παράδειγμα πάνω στο σασί). Σε περίπτωση που το μεταλλικό σασί δεν ήταν γειωμένο και το ακουμπούσαμε, ο εναλλακτικός δρόμος προς τη γη θα ήταν το σώμα μας! Το γιατί δεν μας χτυπάει το ρεύμα σε μια τέτοιου είδους διαρροή οφείλεται στο ότι το ρεύμα θα προτιμήσει τη διαδρομή με τη χαμηλότερη αντίσταση για να πάει στον προορισμό του, τη γη (διαιρέτης ρεύματος). Όσο πιο χαμηλή είναι η τιμή της γείωσης τόσο περισσότερο ρεύμα θα περάσει από αυτή και τόσο λιγότερο από το σώμα μας, αυτός είναι και ο λόγος όπου θέλουμε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές όσον αφορά στην αντίσταση της γείωσης.

*Φάση*, αγωγός ο οποίος βρίσκεται σε υψηλό δυναμικό σε σχέση με το δυναμικό της γης (συνήθως 220V). Το υψηλό δυναμικό του αγωγού της φάσης είναι και η αιτία που θα δημιουργηθεί το ρεύμα όταν συνδέσουμε το άκρο μιας συσκευής σε αυτόν τον αγωγό και το άλλο άκρο του στον ουδέτερο ο οποίος έχει δυναμικό μηδέν).

*Πως λειτουργούν οι συσκευές;* Μέσω του ουδέτερου ανεβάζουμε το μηδενικό δυναμικό της γης μέσα στην πρίζα μας. Ο ουδέτερος αγωγός πρακτικά έχει *σχεδόν* μηδενική αντίσταση, αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το δυναμικό κατά μήκος του να παραμένει σταθερό και ίσο με το δυναμικό της γης (μηδέν δηλαδή)! Βάζοντας μια συσκευή στην πρίζα επομένως, είναι σαν να συνδέω τη φάση με το ένα άκρο της συσκευής και τη γη με το άλλο άκρο της συσκευής.

*Γιατί δεν παθαίνω ηλεκτροπληξία όταν πιάνω τον ουδέτερο είτε αυτός διαρέεται από ρεύμα είτε όχι;* Ανεξάρτητα με το αν ο ουδέτερος διαρρέεται από ρεύμα ή όχι, το δυναμικό (η τάση δηλαδή) κατά μηκός του αγωγού είναι ίσο με το δυναμικό της γης επειδή όπως αναφέραμε και πιο πριν η αντίσταση του είναι πολύ πολύ μικρή. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να συμπεριφερθεί σαν "πηγή" τάσης (έλλειψη υψηλού δυναμικού) για οτιδήποτε συνδεθεί πάνω του (πχ το σώμα μας). Για να γίνω λίγο αναλυτικός, η τάση που θα αναπτυχθεί σε κάθε σημείο του ουδέτερου εξαρτάται από την ωμική του αντίσταση και από το ρεύμα που θα τον διαρρέει. Παράδειγμα: Έστω ουδέτερος αγωγός με ωμική αντίσταση 0.003 Ω/μέτρο, αν το ρεύμα που τον διαρρέει είναι 15Αμπέρ τότε σε απόσταση 20 μέτρων από τη χελώνα (γη) θα αναπτυχθεί τάση ίση με 0.003*15*20=0.9Volts. Η τάση αυτή είναι πολύ μικρή ώστε να πάθουμε ηλεκτροπληξία πιάνοντάς τον. Η τάση γίνεται επικύνδηνη, χοντρικά, από τα 50Volts και πάνω. Παρόμοια ισχύουν και για τη γείωση. Ο υπολογισμός της διατομής της γείωσης γίνεται έτσι ώστε ακόμη και με το μέγιστο ρεύμα διαφυγής η τάση στην πάνω άκρη της γείωσης να μην ανεβαίνει πάνω από τα 50Volts!

*Γιατί δεν παθαίνω ηλεκτροπληξία όταν "κρεμαστώ" από μία φάση μόνη της;* Αν πιάσω μία φάση και είμαι εντελώς στον αέρα, αν δεν υπάρχει δηαλδή καμιά αγώγιμη διαδρομή από το σώμα μου προς τη γη τότε δεν θα πάθω τίποτα απολύτως γιατί δεν θα διαρρέομαι από ρεύμα. Θα αποκτήσω όμως αμέσως το δυναμικό που έχει ο αγωγός της φάσης, το οποίο ξεκρέμαστο στον αέρα (χωρίς κλειστή διαδρομή προς τη γη) δεν θα μου κάνει κανένα κακό (βλέπε πουλιά που κάθονται στα σύρματα της ΔΕΗ).

Συνοψίζοντας, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι οι προυποθέσεις για να με "χτυπήσει" το ρεύμα είναι δύο και πρέπει να ισχύουν και οι δύο:
α) Να υπάρχει κάπου υψηλό δυναμικό
β) Να γίνω η κλειστή "διαδρομή" του ρεύματος από το υψηλό δυναμικό προς το χαμηλό (δηλαδή προς τη γη).

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, όλα τα παραπάνω είναι ανάλυση των βασικών θεμάτων ηλεκτρισμού με απλά λόγια. Μπορεί κάποιοι να φαίνονται δύσπιστοι σε κάποια από αυτά που ανέφερα παραπάνω αλλά όπως και να έχει ισχύουν. ΔΕN ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΑΣΗ 220V ΑΝ ΔΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ!!

Υ.Γ. Τα γιουβέτσια και τα κριθαράκια καλά είναι αλλά όπως ανέφεραν και οι συνάδελφοι πιο πάνω, χρειάζεται και λίγο θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο για να εξηγήσεις κάποια πράγματα.

Καλό σας, απόγευμα!

----------

A--15 (03-10-12)

----------


## trampoukos

> Βασικοί ορισμοί:
> *
> Βραχυκύκλωμα*, η αγώγιμη σύνδεση μεταξύ δύο σημείων με αγωγό μηδενικής αντίστασης (στην πράξη αυτό το επιτυγχάνουμε ικανοποιητικά με τους αγωγούς χαλκού, κοινώς "καλώδια")
> 
> *Γείωση*, η αγώγιμη σύνδεση ενός σημείου απευθείας με τη γη (δε θα αναλύσω γείωση λειτουργίας, γείωση προστασίας κτλ, αναφέρομαι στο γνωστό κιτρινοπράσινο καλώδιο μας).
> 
> *Ουδέτερος*, αγωγός επιστροφής του ρεύματος προς τη γη. Όσο γίνεται πιο απλά να εξηγήσω ότι όλες οι συσκευές θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν και μεταξύ φάσης γείωσης αν δεν υπήρχαν οι ΔΔΕ (Διακόπτες Διαρροής Έντασης). Για λόγους ασφαλείας *οι διακόπτες διαρροής πρέπει να τοποθετούνται οπωσδήποτε στο κύκλωμα μας! Τοποθετούνται για τη δική μας ασφάλεια* και μόνο! Ο ουδέτερος είναι κι αυτός ένας αγωγός ο οποίος είναι συνδεδεμένος με τη γη (είτε στη χελώνα είτε ανά 100 περίπου μέτρα στις κολώνες της ΔΕΗ).
> 
> *Διαφορά Ουδέτερου Γείωσης*, η ουσιαστική διαφορά του ουδέτερου αγωγού με την κιτρινοπράσινη γείωση είναι ότι μέσω αυτής προσφέρουμε έναν *εναλλακτικό δρόμο για το ρεύμα* ώστε αυτό να επιστρέψει στη γη σε περίπτωση βλάβης (αν ακουμπήσει μια φάση για παράδειγμα πάνω στο σασί). Σε περίπτωση που το μεταλλικό σασί δεν ήταν γειωμένο και το ακουμπούσαμε, ο εναλλακτικός δρόμος προς τη γη θα ήταν το σώμα μας! Το γιατί δεν μας χτυπάει το ρεύμα σε μια τέτοιου είδους διαρροή οφείλεται στο ότι το ρεύμα θα προτιμήσει τη διαδρομή με τη χαμηλότερη αντίσταση για να πάει στον προορισμό του, τη γη (διαιρέτης ρεύματος). Όσο πιο χαμηλή είναι η τιμή της γείωσης τόσο περισσότερο ρεύμα θα περάσει από αυτή και τόσο λιγότερο από το σώμα μας, αυτός είναι και ο λόγος όπου θέλουμε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές όσον αφορά στην αντίσταση της γείωσης.
> ...



Σου    Αυτα ηθελα να μαθω

----------

